# Names for Trios



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

I am picking up my three girls this weekend, and I am trying (and failing) to come up with names. Any ideas for trio names?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

I named mine: Phoebe, Wren, and Lark. I also like: Fern, Ivy, and Moss. Perky, Frisky, and Spry. Panic, Mayhem, and Mischief. Lentil, Bean, and Pea. Apple, Peach, and Pear. Nutmeg, Cinnamon, and Cloves. If I think of more names I'll add them!


----------



## Twichard (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi i have three girls i have called them pineapple coconut and kiwi they're names came from a flavour of fruit drink my wife drinks i didn't name them until i had them for a day or so you're names will come to you as you get to know them and they're personally


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

I prefer giving my pets "human names" so that means I usually wait a few days after I get them and get the opportunity to hold them and then I name them. I never name mine allusions to literature/movies, foods, off of their looks (like dogs with the name Spot), etc. My male rats right now have the names of Beau and Ace. The female names I've used in the past are Abella and Primrose. Each have little thought processes but I'll only say one so that it gives you the main idea. Prim was my first hamster and she was the first pet I got to take care of at the time. "Prim" is derived from the Latin word "primus" meaning "first". I thought the "rose" part would display how fragile and beautiful she was. Maybe you could do something similar like in thought process?


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

I named my first 2 boys Rick and Morty after the TV show, lol. One was a roan so Rick suited him, and Morty is a black Berkshire so the colours matched the show, and after some time we realised that the personalities kind of match too which is nice. We adopted a 15 week old boy in July and he was already named Charlie, and we're on a waiting list to get 2 more males from a breeder, and I want to call them Dennis and Mac - so with Charlie, they match the guys from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. Charlie is a crazy daft thing so his personality would suit too, so it would just be up to Dennis and Mac to be like their characters lol. I like people names for rats so taking names from groups of people in TV shows works out well for us  maybe you could do something similar?


----------



## madcow_87 (Dec 14, 2016)

We usually just make a list of names we like and if any of them fit the rat, it gets picked. Our latest three are Penny, Badger, and Lorelai.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

Aww, those are such cute ideas! I love the bird name theme. I ended up naming the Dove Berkshire Quill and the Dalmatian Panda. I'm not quite sure about the siamese yet, but I'm sure I'll come up with something


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

I love themed names! I would think of something you are interested in, like a hobby, and pick three cute related words for names


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

Food: Soy, Wasabi, & Ishiru (all Japanese, Ishiru is a fish sauce). Ham, Pork, & Bacon (all, obviously, pig meat). Navy, Pinto, & Green. (all beans). Graham, Chocolate, Marshmallow (S'mores!)

I'll make some more later.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Brioche, Pita, and Toast!

But in reality I typically wait until I realize what _their_ name is, if that makes sense. Like the first name that comes to mind when I look at them or the name that just fits them. My first two girls went two weeks without names because I wasn't looking for specifically a cute name or a cool name, I was just looking for _their _name. I have done this with the majority of my pets and so far I have not felt any regret in name choice (except for my cat that I let my Aunt name, I should have named her Elly Phant, not Lucy Fur)


----------

